# What are good RSS/XML readers?



## RamistThomist (Apr 5, 2006)

?


----------



## CDM (Apr 5, 2006)

Omea Reader is good.

http://www.jetbrains.com/omea/reader/

Works with Fire Fox.


----------



## Presbyrino (Apr 5, 2006)

Free, RSS Reader that you could access from any computer:

GoogleReader


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 5, 2006)

What about non-firefox users? This is what Al Mohler suggested:

http://albertmohler.com/xml_help.php


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 5, 2006)

http://www.tucows.com/Windows/Internet/RSSWebBlogTools/?page=1&nsort=pop
Snarfer is very popular.

Tucows is always a great source. I tend to go with what large populations of users like - especially when they're $0.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 5, 2006)

What is the RSS/XML anyway?


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 5, 2006)

Benefits of RSS

You control which RSS channel you would like to view. 
You only view headlines and descriptions, making it easy for you to scan topics. 
The link will take you directly to that article or broadcast. 
You are alerted when the site is updated.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> What is the RSS/XML anyway?


See also the threads on podcasting. Podcasting is accomplished with XML files. I wrote an article on my website: http://www.websitemaven.com/howtopodcast.html to help churches and individuals understand and do it themselves.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 5, 2006)

That was a helpful article, Rich. Thanks


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm using Opera, which has an email client, newsreader, etc integrated into the browser and that's probably what I'll stick with. Its newsreader is top notch.

I'm still not too happy with Firefox melting down on me several months ago after installing version 1.5. Yeah, yeah, yeah, I know you can do this, that and the other to get the bookmarks back and anybody who can't figure it out is a moron, but I don't have time to constantly tinker with it. And I like Opera's mail client better than Mozilla's Thunderbird. 

I would recommend the Sage extension for Firefox users. I didn't care much for the newsreader function on Thunderbird (Mozilla's email client), which usually has you viewing the web page in Thunderbird, but having to pull it up in Firefox if you want to comment, etc. 

Can't help you for IE since I haven't used it as my default browser in well over a year, although I think Outlook Express probably has a newsreader if you use it.

[Edited on 4-6-2006 by Pilgrim]

[Edited on 4-6-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Apr 5, 2006)

Safari, if you have a Mac.


----------



## CDM (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> What about non-firefox users? This is what Al Mohler suggested:
> 
> http://albertmohler.com/xml_help.php



Omea Reader is for Internet Explorer too. I mentioned Fire Fox just in case. 

Omea has most featured retail Feeders have. Check it out.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mangum_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



Chris,

Does Omea intregrate with Outlook or take over its functions? Outlook 2007 has an RSS reader integrated into it, but it still does not have a newsreader function.


----------

